# How do you fix a 1991 Nissan Stanza retractable seat belt?



## ericnelson (Apr 5, 2011)

I just recently bought a 1991 Nissan Stanza and the driver side seat belt is broken. There is a wire hanging out from the track that the seat belt runs on and the buckle itself is stuck in place. When I open the door there is a noise that sounds like the seat belt trying to move on the track, but it doesn't move(Probably due to the wire). Is there any place that sells the parts still? Or anyone that would know how to fix it?


----------

